# Roubaix 56 or 58?



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Generally speaking, custom builders are better at pinning down a riders sizing requirements than online fit calculators, because they take other facets (cycling experiences, preferences, riding style, fitness/ flexibility) into consideration. 

That said, I'd use the geo from your custom bike as a baseline to compare to the Roubaix, mainly to estimate reach and saddle to bar drop. Given your numbers, I'm _guessing_ you'd run a 90mm stem on the Roubaix, but (again) it would be better to make comparisons against your custom steel setup.


----------



## Ropes4u (Jun 30, 2009)

I had just abou gave up on finding a deal on a Roubaix and went with a custom steel framed bike, but I have run across a deal on a Roubaix Expert that I would like to drop the hammer on. The bike in question is a 58 which is not the 56 I though I needed based on <insert any excuse here>. Below are my wrench science measurements and their suggesed sizes which would put me on the 58. What do you think? 

Wrench Science Inputs
Height - 70.00 in
Sternum notch - 59.00 in
Inseam length - 34.87 in
Arm length - 25.50 in
Shoulder width - 16.25 in

Wrench Science Outputs
Road	
Frame Size Center-to-Center:	58
Frame Size Center-to-Top:	59
Handlebar Width: 42
Overall Reach: 67.03
Saddle Height: 78.21

Roubaix Specs
Size - 58
Seat-Tube Length, B-B Center to Top - 545mm
Top-Tube Length, Horizontal - 582mm
B-B Drop - 70mm
Chain-Stay Length - 418mm
Seat-Tube Angle - 73°
Head-Tube Angle - 72.5°
Fork Rake - 49mm
Trail - 56mm
Front-Center - 621mm
Wheelbase - 1029mm
Stand-Over Height - 824mm
Head-Tube Length - 225mm


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Agree with PJ.

I was going to say 56cm, but am unsure due to your inseam length. Granted I'm not a pro-fitter regardless. What I will say, though, is that I'm 72" with a 33" inseam and would consider 56cm Spec'd bikes.


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

Ropes4u said:


> . Below are my wrench science measurements and their suggesed sizes which would put me on the 58. What do you think?
> 
> Head-Tube Length - 225mm


i am pretty close to your measurements and ride a 56cm tarmac with 120mm stem

i could easily ride the 58cm

the thing that would bother me about the 58cm roubaix, is that it is a big change in head tube length from the 56cm

190cm to 225cm


----------



## Ropes4u (Jun 30, 2009)

The shop measured me and put me on a 54 or 56, I tested them both and went for the 54 (wtf?) I have seven days to exchange it if I change my mind..


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Ropes4u said:


> The shop measured me and put me on a 54 or 56, I tested them both and went for the 54 (wtf?) I have seven days to exchange it if I change my mind..


54 WTF indeed!
Similar to purdyd above, in my case I'm 5'10" and ride a 56cm Roubaix. (Well, two of them actually :lol: )
I can't imagine being on a 54cm...
With your really long inseam, I could see a 58, but with your (relatively) short torso, I think a 56 w/ a longer stem might be the ticket.
Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Ropes4u said:


> The shop measured me and put me on a 54 or 56, I tested them both and went for the 54 (wtf?) I have seven days to exchange it if I change my mind..


You don't go into much detail, but if you rode both the 54 and 56 back to back and chose the 54 there must've been a reason. 

Just out of curiosity, what stem length are you running on the 54? Is it flipped up or down?


----------



## Ropes4u (Jun 30, 2009)

Standard stem, I would be more comfortable with the bars straight up about a quarter inch. My initial 26 mile ride was beautiful and very comfortable. We spent an hour or so on a roller adjusting the bike and she is perfect. I really like the bike and think I made the right choice, six weeks from now I will probably wish I had an s- works but that's normal for me..


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Ropes4u said:


> Standard stem, I would be more comfortable with the bars straight up about a quarter inch. My initial 26 mile ride was beautiful and very comfortable. We spent an hour or so on a roller adjusting the bike and she is perfect. I really like the bike and *think I made the right choice*, six weeks from now I will probably wish I had an s- works but that's normal for me..


I tend to agree. If you're running a standard stem and went on a 26 mile ride without experiencing any fit issues, I'd say you're set up correctly on the bike. 

Fit evolves, so as you build saddle time you'll typically require tweaks to fit. Nothing to be concerned about, and you can mention raising the bars slightly. Should be an easy fix with Specs adjustable stem.


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

Ropes4u said:


> The shop measured me and put me on a 54 or 56, I tested them both and went for the 54 (wtf?) I have seven days to exchange it if I change my mind..


That sounds right, You have a fairly big inseam for your height, I'm guessing you have a shorter torso which would make sense that you'd want a smaller bike.

If it helps any, I'm 5'10" and ride a 54 Tarmac, I can't imagine riding a bigger frame


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

RRRoubaix said:


> 54 WTF indeed!
> Similar to purdyd above, in my case I'm 5'10" and ride a 56cm Roubaix. (Well, two of them actually :lol: )
> I can't imagine being on a 54cm...
> With your really long inseam, I could see a 58, but with your (relatively) short torso, I think a 56 w/ a longer stem might be the ticket.
> Good luck! :thumbsup:


I can't believe you didn't run out of seat post length on the 54cm roubaix


----------



## o0adam0o (Jul 24, 2010)

My first road bike was a used 58cm Cannondale 3.0 Crit bike .. i was excited and didnt know any better. Im 5"11 and when standing over the top tube it pushed up against my crotch area but nothing too bad and i could stand fine.

I got a 2011 Specialized Comp Compact a 2months ago and got measured for a 56cm. It feels too small and upright for me since i came from a 58cm but i do feel much more balance on it. Im getting used to it and have found that i have much more stamina on this new bike.

Im new to all this and still learning.


----------

